# Teal Sighting Thread



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Well it's about that time to get this thread going agian!! 

Seen the first group of teal today. 

Small flock of bwt spotted in Brazoria County! 

Good luck to everyone this fall!!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Kinda pointless for me, we've had them here all summer, never left.
Spoonies, gadwall and pintail still around too. Very strange.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Spotted some BW last week but most likely summer residents.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Teal*

What are you seeing Green wing blue wing


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

We had mostly BW stay on us.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw a group of coots today!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Will be going to Garwood this coming weekend for a little work, will do a little scouting and get back with what I see.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Have not seen any in Bahrain yet, guess I will have to wait till I am back in Texas in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Working on blinds all this week. No sightings yet. Few more weeks until next full moon and they should really start showing up . Hopefully some north wind along the same time...


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Saw (4) get up off one of our ponds in Snook yesterday evening. Thought my eyes were playing tricks on me as we usually don't see them this early. Saw (4) get up off the same pond tonight so they must really be there... Just hope they phone their friends and let them know how nice the pond is so they all come to the party...


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> Working on blinds all this week. No sightings yet. Few more weeks until next full moon and they should really start showing up . Hopefully some north wind along the same time...


 Could you put less vegetation on your blind so it's easier to pick out of the picture next time? 

Good looking blind! We're staring to fix ours up and I'm not looking forward to the heat.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

An old man told me years ago, "When you start seein' them orange butterflies, the Teal will be there in three weeks". I saw my first orange butterflies of the year yesterday morning while working cows. I always wanted to keep track of this to see how close he was but I just never kept up with it. Just thinking back to years past he's been pretty close.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

axsbilly said:


> Working on blinds all this week. No sightings yet. Few more weeks until next full moon and they should really start showing up . Hopefully some north wind along the same time...


 wow...
we usually just sit on a rice-field levee....
most everyone limits... sometimes not...
about 12-14 of us just sit in a row.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You're lucky to have the background cover to work with.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Good looking blind there Axs!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Blinds*

Thanks guys..

I spare no expense on concealing all my blinds. Yes Im fortunate to have islands or good back drops, or I would not build these taco stands..

Teal, yes you could stand out of front of them and do just as good. But these blinds are for big ducks too.. If I cant see out of the blind then the ducks cant see me.. lol

Here is a few more I have done this week..


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Me and the pup can help you with that duck problem if needed.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

duckmania said:


> Me and the pup can help you with that duck problem if needed.


 x2, i like the way you think also the last pic is my fav looks good!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

taco stand... lol...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Saw teal at my place last weekend. Only 2 but they're the first I've seen this year


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

A few dozen on our water in Blessing. Saw a couple hundred in Arkansas along with spoonies, gads and a few pintails.


----------



## justgettingstarted (Aug 24, 2008)

Saw 3 dozen on out ponds in Liverpool today. They won't be there long if we don't get any water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Teal*

Drove around Garwood today, didn't see any at all.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

I seen a small group of 15 late evening yesterday while brushing some more blinds. Brazoria County, Danbury area..


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Had 30 or so Saturday. Waller (290 area)


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Saw several flocks on north end of Sabine Lake this morning.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Had around 100 on one of our ponds near Kendleton and a couple dozen South of Bay City on another pond.


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw 1 group of about 12 around collegeport last weekend


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

A buddy of mine I work with told me he saw several bunches around south end of Toledo Bend this past week.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

10 in Orchard


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

about 500 in some of our rice this morning. Bring on the rains!


----------



## Warsaw132 (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw a pair of bwt hens in port aransas. Also saw a ruddy, whistler, and tons of mottled ducks in the same area.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

10000000 in Garwood

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

two...... today in freezer way in back on the bottom from last year, I hate chest freezers, loose food in them all the time...


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw several thousand a few miles southeast of Eagle Lake in flooded second crop rice and a flooded moist soil unit.


----------



## Warsaw132 (Nov 1, 2012)

Saw a flock of about 50 in port aransas yesterday evening


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> about 500 in some of our rice this morning. Bring on the rains!


 Need Jenkins to cut the rice where we are planning on hunting in Hankamer next week or it looks like we are heading to the Anahuac marsh for the opener.

I have not seen this much rice on the Eastside in maybe 10 years.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

MWP said:


> Need Jenkins to cut the rice where we are planning on hunting in Hankamer next week or it looks like we are heading to the Anahuac marsh for the opener.
> 
> I have not seen this much rice on the Eastside in maybe 10 years.


No where to go with it right now, all the dryers are full.

Saw about a doz. buzz the house this afternoon while training.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Went to Winnie Trade Days Friday morning early. Drove from Willis and got to I-10 east side around 7:00am and never saw a single group of birds! Hopefully this Lil front will bring a few in.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

About 60 -70 on out place. Even had Canada geese.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

couple hundred in moist soil units in Francitas


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Teal*

There were teal all over our ponds in Brookshire Saturday morning.
Saw some around the vineyard this morning. All other reports have been pockets here and there. We don't want to big a build up before next weeks front and opener.

Grand Poobah


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Other than the 5000 - 6000 I saw earlier in the week a few miles southeast of Eagle Lake I have seen nothing else.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

found a couple running my new boat yesterday! Where ever we end up, im most definitely ready for Saturday!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw ducks on all of our ponds on Saturday and Sunday in Garwood. Not large numbers yet but good that all ponds had ducks. 
Hope this little front pushes some good numbers with it. I'm ready.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Found 200 -250 on a couple of flooded moist soil units near Midfield today.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*teal*

We have water, a full moon and a cool front heading our way.

BRING IT! All is changing Thursday!!!

Skeeters are as thick as i can remember, this can possible be the best opener in several years.
:texasflag


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw a group of 50 or so around Copano bay in Rockport this past Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

The rice south of ten In Winnie is looking better as the days progress. Spent all weekend moving water and last minute tidy ups and saw my FAIR share of birds. Good luck to all the hunters Saturday mornig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody seeing any in the salt down near Christmas bay yet?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal....*

Seen over 1000 teal yesterday in Brazoria County..


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Texas Jeweler said:


> We have water, a full moon and a cool front heading our way.
> 
> BRING IT! All is changing Thursday!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome! dont forget the skeeter spray!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

axsbilly said:


> Seen over 1000 teal yesterday in Brazoria County..


Awesome!!

My son and I are hunting with Circle H on Sunday morning.

Hoping the teal show up around Chocolate Bayou area where they have some fields...other wise it's a 2 hr drive to Anahuac vs 45 mins.

Bring on the birds! Son is excited for his first waterfowl hunt!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Anybody seeing any in the salt down near Christmas bay yet?


Nope. Not as of Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of mine said 1,500 teal on a 10 acre flooded flat on his place today west of Garwood. I think they are here already.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Numbers building on the prairie


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Some*



Mini-x Fan said:


> Anybody seeing any in the salt down near Christmas bay yet?


Seen some on the Brazoria NWR auto tour area last Friday that's not too far away from there.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> Seen some on the Brazoria NWR auto tour area last Friday that's not too far away from there.


You should see that place when they are getting pounded on during duck season. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

saw a big flock working the marsh low near chocolate bayou yesterday


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Was out patching levees on our lease in the China area this evening and they have shown up in force. Birds flying everywhere we looked. Guessing we're holding somewhere between 12-1500 birds right now.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im probably the least informed when it comes to waterfowl, But I am pretty sure that's what I saw flying in around Pringle Lake yesterday, three or four flocks in a period of an hour.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

MWP said:


> You should see that place when they are getting pounded on during duck season. Pretty impressive.


Yeah I love to go out there and watch the birds. Even saw the swan when he was the big talk among the Texas birders.


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

Texas Jeweler said:


> We have water, a full moon and a cool front heading our way.
> 
> BRING IT! All is changing Thursday!!!
> 
> ...


Tony you are not kidding about the Mosquitos, we were down yesterday brushing blinds and I thought they were going to fly off with me. I've never seen them that bad in my life! Oh well, I'll let y'all fight the Mosquitos while I chase elk in New Mexico this weekend!


----------



## beer (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone know anything about the lower laguna madre, Port Mansfield/South Padre Island area?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I scouted Rockport this morning and notta..



beer said:


> Anyone know anything about the lower laguna madre, Port Mansfield/South Padre Island area?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Seen flock after flock this morning dove hunting heading south
towards Trinity Bay in a hurry.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Anybody scouted the upper coast any? More specifically mcfaddin, high island, or Texas point. Went out to Texas point last Saturday and it didn't look good, not many teal at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

reddevil sportsman said:


> Anybody scouted the upper coast any? More specifically mcfaddin, high island, or Texas point. Went out to Texas point last Saturday and it didn't look good, not many teal at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with the full moon this weekend, and the cold"cool" front, you might want to make a quick scouting trip.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Saw around 30 in the JD Murphee areas. I bet that # has increased since the full moon and weather change.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

I will b probably be hitting up mcfaddin regardless cause I can't scout anymore cause of work. Will just hope to get on em, cause I sm ready!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

reddevil sportsman said:


> I will b probably be hitting up mcfaddin regardless cause I can't scout anymore cause of work. Will just hope to get on em, cause I sm ready!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When the shooting starts birds will head to the marsh. Sometimes it is a little later in the morning before the marsh picks up.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Who else may I see in line at a public wma?


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

SpottedAg said:


> Who else may I see in line at a public wma?


That's all I hunt. Come big duck season I'll b in line at mcfaddin almost every weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll be in a line, too.


----------

